# Drum vs Sectional



## AndersenPlumbing

I have never used a sectional machine nor have I seen one in use. I understand the concept but have questions. Please forgive me for what seem like dumb questions. I have only used drum machines. 

Its my understanding that a section of cable has to be removed from a holder of some sort, then feed into the machine straight? 

So you have to couple the sections as you feed in right?

How quickly can you add the sections on/off?

How long are the sections?

What do you do with the 5' or 10' or however long they are hanging out the back of the machine?

How do you keep the section out the back from making a mess inside the house?

In your opinion, why is a sectional better than a drum machine?


----------



## AssTyme




----------



## AssTyme

It's not that one is better than the other as each serves a purpose depending on the task at hand.

I use both but prefer a drum :yes:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

AssTyme said:


> It's not that one is better than the other as each serves a purpose depending on the task at hand.
> 
> I use both but prefer a drum :yes:


 
Thats why I ask. Seems it would be much easier to drag a sectional setup down stairs into a basement than a drum machine when my help is sick.


----------



## SewerRatz

Machines like the Ridgid/Rothenberger have a guide hose on the back to keep the cable from flopping around. I can rod most sewers just as fast with a sectional machine as I do with a drum. 

The huge difference is the sectional machine does not build up torque like a drum machine. It depends on the speed of the cutter, and keeping the cutter spinning. Where with a drum builds up torque and tears out the blockage.


----------



## plbgbiz

Its my understanding that a section of cable has to be removed from a holder of some sort, then feed into the machine straight?
Does not have to be straight. Most sectional cable is VERY flexible. 

So you have to couple the sections as you feed in right?
Yes.

How quickly can you add the sections on/off?
10-15 seconds maybe. Never really thought about it.

How long are the sections?
5/8" cable - 7'6"
7/8" cable - 15'
1-1/4" cable - 15'

What do you do with the 5' or 10' or however long they are hanging out the back of the machine?
It is inside a flexible guide hose.

How do you keep the section out the back from making a mess inside the house?
Use the guide hose.

In your opinion, why is a sectional better than a drum machine?
Higher RPM's, safer, longer runs, lighter weight, more versatile, but most important.... it is what I am used to. The skill is not in the machine, it is in the operator. AssTyme is probably every bit as effective with a drum as I am with sectionals.


----------



## ToUtahNow

In my opinion, you need to have both on your truck and then use the one that makes the most sense for the drain you are working on. 

Feeding the cable is easy and depending on the drain, you can often feed in 60' or better from a roof vent before you even put the cable in the machine. After you become proficient with a sectional machine, it does not take that much longer than a drum machine.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Thats why I ask. Seems it would be much easier to drag a sectional setup down stairs into a basement than a drum machine when my help is sick.




I have no help it's a one man show & it's way easier hauling my drum (Spartan 300) in a basement making one trip up & one trip down. It rolls on two pneumatic wheels and has a 3rd loading wheel so it's not all that bad.

In general sectionals require more trips to the job site, more setup time, more physical labor to run the machine & make more of a mess.


----------



## affordabledrain

you need both.Like ToUtah said. I personaly run the drill set up and a k 50.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

AssTyme said:


> I have no help it's a one man show & it's way easier hauling my drum (Spartan 300) in a basement making one trip up & one trip down. It rolls on two pneumatic wheels and has a 3rd loading wheel so it's not all that bad.
> 
> In general sectionals require more trips to the job site, more setup time, more physical labor to run the machine & make more of a mess.


 
I have a 2001, 300, and 100. I typically take the 300 in for almost all jobs. I recently ran into a couple that were a little too much for it as far as roots go. I took it out and brought in the 2001 and went right through it. 

After bringing in the machine, camera equipment and tools, having help to get in and out quickly is worth it IMO.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

Come on sectional guys, please explain the benefits. I really want to know.


----------



## OldSchool

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Come on sectional guys, please explain the benefits. I really want to know.


1. Because I don't have to carry it all in at one time...

2. Because I don't have to buy one whole cable ... Just one section


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

OldSchool said:


> 1. Because I don't have to carry it all in at one time...
> 
> 2. Because I don't have to buy one whole cable ... Just one section


That is pretty much the long and short of it.


----------



## U666A

Fullmetal Frank said:


> That is pretty much the long and short of it.


Haha drum and sectional... Long and short...

You're punny! :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer

Ok I am a sectional guy and the pros are IMHO


More RPM's
Typically faster
Typically the cable is more flexible
If one cable is bad it is just a section
It is easily broken down and stored in the truck or carried
No drum seals to go bad and sling shiot everywhere
The cable stops instantly on a k-50 or k-60 when clutch is released
Lighter weight (I can carry a K-50 and 100' of 5/8 cable easily try that with a drum machine and 5/8)
I follow drum machines all the time and get through the drains they can't (could be the operators)

Biggest con for a sectional 
More work for the operator
You can;t just sit on your arse and work a lever:laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

U666A said:


> Haha drum and sectional... Long and short...
> 
> You're punny! :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Come on sectional guys, please explain the benefits. I really want to know.


1. Cause they're better.

2. Cause drummers are ugly and their mommas dress them funny.


----------



## The bear

I have used sectional machines for 35 years. I have tried a drum machine but felt sectional superior. Positives for sectional: cables spin much faster,Clutch releases cable instantly,replace one section instead of entire drum worth,lighter to carry because machine seperate from cable,open wound sectional will go thru traps and waste arms easier,K60 will run the two most common sizes with a simple adjustment,
Negative: extra trips carrying machine and cable individually,have to use guide hose indoors to protect surroundings.


----------



## AssTyme

The bear said:


> I have used sectional machines for 35 years. I have tried a drum machine but felt sectional superior. Positives for sectional: cables spin much faster,Clutch releases cable instantly,replace one section instead of entire drum worth,lighter to carry because machine seperate from cable,open wound sectional will go thru traps and waste arms easier,K60 will run the two most common sizes with a simple adjustment,
> Negative: extra trips carrying machine and cable individually,have to use guide hose indoors to protect surroundings.





Are you ABSOLUTELY SURE there are no more negatives..........:whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> 1. Cause they're better.
> 
> 2. Cause drummers are ugly and their mommas dress them funny.




Says who.......... :huh:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

deerslayer said:


> You can;t just sit on your arse and work a lever:laughing:


 
Screw that! Who wants to work???


----------



## deerslayer

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Screw that! Who wants to work???


If it was easy and fun it wouldn't pay to do it!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

deerslayer said:


> If it was easy and fun it wouldn't pay to do it!


I know. My old boss used to say. If it was easy, I'd be at home watchin Opara and my wife would be here workin with you!


----------



## MarkToo

Was a drum guy all the way. 

Bought a brand new K750 (months ago), and within the same week picked up a K1500. Tried the 1500 and haven't looked back. The 750 is still sitting pretty in the garage never having seen a sewer and the 1500 gets to ride in the van all the time.

I have no desire to drag another drum up basement stairs now that I've been spoiled by a sectional.

Who knows, maybe the 750 will see action some day under the right circumstances, but I can't think of what they would be.


----------



## plbgbiz

AssTyme said:


> Says who.......... :huh:


:jester:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

AssTyme said:


> Says who.......... :huh:


Your momma sent us the pics :yes::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

deerslayer said:


> You can;t just sit on your arse and work a lever:laughing:


I sat on my ass the whole time, ran through 135' (total 9 sections) with mutiple passes, and never had to get up off my bucket.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> I sat on my ass the whole time, ran through 135' (total 9 sections) with mutiple passes, and never had to get up off my bucket.





It's that magic hat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U666A

SewerRatz said:


> I sat on my ass the whole time, ran through 135' (total 9 sections) with mutiple passes, and never had to get up off my bucket.


I bow down to any plumber that wears a fedora to clean drains!

Screen name should be RatzPack!
:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow

While I believe it is important to have both drum and sectionals on a service truck, when I sold my shop I had a bunch of each. However, the ones I decided to pick from for myself were all sectionals.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme

ToUtahNow said:


> While I believe it is important to have both drum and sectionals on a service truck, when I sold my shop I had a bunch of each. However, *the ones I decided to pick from for myself were all sectionals.*
> 
> Mark




That was a terrible decision :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow

AssTyme said:


> That was a terrible decision...


...based on 40-years of experience. Let's talk again in 35-years. 

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz

ToUtahNow said:


> While I believe it is important to have both drum and sectionals on a service truck, when I sold my shop I had a bunch of each. However, the ones I decided to pick from for myself were all sectionals.
> 
> Mark


Mark, thing is these kids can't get a K-500. Which I bet is one of the machines you kept.


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> I bow down to any plumber that wears a fedora to clean drains!
> 
> Screen name should be RatzPack!
> :laughing:


He is making the sewer offer it can't refuse.


----------



## AssTyme

ToUtahNow said:


> ...based on 40-years of experience. Let's talk again in 35-years.
> 
> Mark




Take no offense but years behind the wheel doesn't necessarily mean you're a good driver :no:

I regularly follow a guy in my area with an advertised 42 years of experience :sad:


----------



## ToUtahNow

SewerRatz said:


> Mark, thing is these kids can't get a K-500. Which I bet is one of the machines you kept.



LOL, You guessed right. I kept a K-500 and a KM-1500 plus I bought a new K-50 and a new K-60.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

AssTyme said:


> Take no offense but years behind the wheel doesn't necessarily mean you're a good driver :no:
> 
> I regularly follow a guy in my area with an advertised 42 years of experience :sad:


I wouldn't worry to much, I have an excellent driving record as well.

Mark


----------



## JDGA80

I picked up a Marco ME-90 at the pawn shop for $220. They had it listed as an A.O. Smith snake. Lol. Had no idea it was probably about 2 grand. The MARCO 3/4 cable is pretty flexible and have no problem running it down a closet riser or 3" sewer. I usually leave it on the truck due to weight and just use the little K-400 that I upgraded with a ½ cable and guide hose . Its light enough to throw on the truck and rarely have problems getting the cable past waste arms. If that is to much the k-39 with 35' of ⅜" usually gets it. I just don't see doing all that extra work to run a sectional


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

JDGA80 said:


> I picked up a Marco ME-90 at the pawn shop for $220. They had it listed as an A.O. Smith snake. Lol. Had no idea it was probably about 2 grand. The MARCO 3/4 cable is pretty flexible and have no problem running it down a closet riser or 3" sewer. I usually leave it on the truck due to weight and just use the little K-400 that I upgraded with a ½ cable and guide hose . Its light enough to throw on the truck and rarely have problems getting the cable past waste arms. If that is to much the k-39 with 35' of ⅜" usually gets it. I just don't see doing all that extra work to run a sectional


I have a k-400 with 1/2 cable. And it works ok. Not as strong as I would like. I am thinking of getting a k-60, The replaceing the k-400 1/2 with 100' of 3/8. Or just take it off the truck and save some room. Drums just take alot of room.


----------



## plbgbiz

Mpc_mhayes said:


> I have a k-400 with 1/2 cable. And it works ok. Not as strong as I would like. I am thinking of getting a k-60, The replaceing the k-400 1/2 with 100' of 3/8. Or just take it off the truck and save some room. Drums just take alot of room.


K-60
150' of 7/8" cable (two baskets)
75' of 5/8" cable (one basket)
One guide hose

You'll never miss your 400.


----------



## JDGA80

Do these sling sewage on retrieval to the point where I gotta get my bottle of soapy water that I use for gas leaks and spray down the bathroom?


----------



## ToUtahNow

JDGA80 said:


> Do these sling sewage on retrieval to the point where I gotta get my bottle of soapy water that I use for gas leaks and spray down the bathroom?


When done properly, both machines have the same amount of exposed cable in front of the machine.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit

I always wondered why this one particular person always seemed to make a mess and we had the same equipment. One day I had to borrow his machine. I will not go into which. The reason for the mess, kinks in his cable.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

plbgbiz said:


> K-60
> 150' of 7/8" cable (two baskets)
> 75' of 5/8" cable (one basket)
> One guide hose
> 
> You'll never miss your 400.


It was my 1st drain mechine and I got a deal on it at a pawn shop. He has paid it self back over and over agian. That being said. It is heavy, Maybe I will grab a k-50 and k-60. Put the 400 in the shop.


----------



## plbgbiz

Mpc_mhayes said:


> It was my 1st drain mechine and I got a deal on it at a pawn shop. He has paid it self back over and over agian. That being said. It is heavy, Maybe I will grab a k-50 and k-60. Put the 400 in the shop.


My first was a General Mini-Rooter with 3/8" cable. It paid for itself too but I was glad to see it go. Like a boat, my happiest days were the one when I bought it and the one when I sold it. :laughing:

You will not need a K50 if you Get a K60. The K60 runs both cables.

The K50 does let you run a 1/4" drum though.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

plbgbiz said:


> My first was a General Mini-Rooter with 3/8" cable. It paid for itself too but I was glad to see it go. Like a boat, my happiest days were the one when I bought it and the one when I sold it. :laughing:
> 
> You will not need a K50 if you Get a K60. The K60 runs both cables.
> 
> The K50 does let you run a 1/4" drum though.


just about to post that. I can just k-60 and 5/8 cable


----------



## AssTyme

I can't believe all you guys clearing main lines with a handy man sink machine, K-400


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> My first was a General Mini-Rooter with 3/8" cable. It paid for itself too but I was glad to see it go. Like a boat, my happiest days were the one when I bought it and the one when I sold it. :laughing:
> 
> *You will not need a K50 if you Get a K60.* The K60 runs both cables.
> 
> The K50 does let you run a 1/4" drum though.




And you will not need either of those (and all the pans & tarps) if you get a Spartan 300 & the optional 100 drum.



I'm just sayin'.................


----------



## JDGA80

AssTyme said:


> I can't believe all you guys clearing main lines with a handy man sink machine, K-400


When rooting I see your point, if I pull roots I switch but with ½" I.W. stiff cable and a four way serrated spade it works great for knocking out mains if your up against baby wipes, tampons, paper towels, grease, etc. I've had it almost five years and the only problem I've had was a blown out pneumatic pressure switch


----------



## AssTyme

JDGA80 said:


> When rooting I see your point, if I pull roots I switch but with ½" I.W. stiff cable and a four way serrated spade it works great for knocking out mains if your up against baby wipes, tampons, paper towels, grease, etc. I've had it almost five years and the only problem I've had was a blown out pneumatic pressure switch



Sometimes those wipes, paper towels & tampons can be far worse than an average root job.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

AssTyme said:


> I can't believe all you guys clearing main lines with a handy man sink machine, K-400


 thats why I am getting the K-60. The K-400 is to wimpy. I have done ok with it. But it is very weak.


----------



## JDGA80

I hear ya. Learned real quick to not be super aggressive with the autofeed and try for the 2" spiral root cutter to knock it out quick after flipping a cable and then using bolt cutter to get it out of the drum. Lol. That's where I see your point on the sectional.


----------



## breid1903

k-60, 180' of 7/8" and 89' 5/8". i've had drums and a model c. eel is "kinda messy" inside someones house. drum was "fun" on stairs. both worked fine. i'm 68 and 140 lbs. my crew is me, myself and i. only 4". 160' longest drain yet. run what you brung. works for me. billy


----------



## tungsten plumb

Well i can officially say I like sectionals. Got to use my drill and eel 2 days ago and boy I liked it a hell of alot better than the K750 Ive been using. Next on my list is a K-50:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Well i can officially say I like sectionals. Got to use my drill and eel 2 days ago and boy I liked it a hell of alot better than the K750 Ive been using. Next on my list is a K-50:yes:


 






I like sectional also. I think the plumbers up north where they have a c.o. outside at grade level or, only a few steps down into a basement, there is a c.o., then a drum is ideal. 

I bought a K-50 brand new a few years ago, and I love it. But as the experts on here will testify to, it's undersized for 4" main lines with heavy root intrusion. For 4" main lines, a K-60 is needed at the minimum.

I like the lightweight of the K-50 and its compactness. It's a great machine for in the home; showers, lav sinks, kitchens, floor drains, etc.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Tommy plumber said:


> I like sectional also. I think the plumbers up north where they have a c.o. outside at grade level or, only a few steps down into a basement, there is a c.o., then a drum is ideal.
> 
> I bought a K-50 brand new a few years ago, and I love it. But as the experts on here will testify to, it's undersized for 4" main lines with heavy root intrusion. For 4" main lines, a K-60 is needed at the minimum.
> 
> I like the lightweight of the K-50 and its compactness. It's a great machine for in the home; showers, lav sinks, kitchens, floor drains, etc.


most homes here have ground level outside cleanouts as well as outside clean outs for kitchens. I just dont like driving a gas guzzling van if i can get away with driving my explorer :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme

tungsten plumb said:


> most homes here have ground level outside cleanouts as well as outside clean outs for kitchens. I just dont like driving a gas guzzling van if i can get away with driving my explorer :laughing:




So you'd rather bust your azz in exchange for saving a few bucks in gas ?


:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb

AssTyme said:


> So you'd rather bust your azz in exchange for saving a few bucks in gas ?
> 
> 
> :laughing:


So you're just a lazy  I see:laughing: that's why you talk so bad about sectionals. I own several drum machines and I don't care for them. To each his own. But you wont catch me dragging that k750 onto a job site ever again unless I'm feeling nostalgic :no: And as far as gas goes your small towns traffic doesn't come close to what we experience here in the sf bay area.


----------



## deerslayer

Ordered a new K-60 today and it should be in tomorow!:yes:

How much more torque and pressure can I put on the 7/8 cable vs the 5/8 cable?


----------



## Gettinit

deerslayer said:


> Ordered a new K-60 today and it should be in tomorow!:yes:
> 
> How much more torque and pressure can I put on the 7/8 cable vs the 5/8 cable?


Slow your roll bud. First make sure everything is tight and isn't making any grinding noises. A lot more pressure can be put behind the 7/8". 

I had those issues.


----------



## AssTyme

tungsten plumb said:


> So you're just a lazy  I see:laughing: that's why you talk so bad about sectionals. I own several drum machines and I don't care for them. To each his own. But you wont catch me dragging that k750 onto a job site ever again unless I'm feeling nostalgic :no: And as far as gas goes your small towns traffic doesn't come close to what we experience here in the sf bay area.




I'm not lazy at all there is just no need for unnecessary azz bustin'.

Gotta get rid of that 750 and get a user friendly (real) drum machine.

Sectional machines aren't all bad unless your running a K-Silly or K-Stupid :laughing:

If 95% of my main line jobs WERE NOT in basements I wouldn't mess around I'd roll with a 1065.

Yup, to each his own.........


----------



## deerslayer

Gettinit said:


> Slow your roll bud. First make sure everything is tight and isn't making any grinding noises. A lot more pressure can be put behind the 7/8".
> 
> I had those issues.


???


----------



## AssTyme

deerslayer said:


> ???



Don't jump the gun. A lot of k-60's have problems right out of the box.


----------



## deerslayer

It is already ordered so I hope it is a good one!
What should I watch for?


----------



## Gettinit

deerslayer said:


> It is already ordered so I hope it is a good one!
> What should I watch for?



What I ran into and several others were dealing with is the grinding noise and loose screws and bolts. The other post was just to be a little funny......struck out. You may not have any issues.


----------



## gear junkie

deerslayer said:


> Ordered a new K-60 today and it should be in tomorow!:yes:
> 
> How much more torque and pressure can I put on the 7/8 cable vs the 5/8 cable?


Enough to make it spin backwards.


----------



## rob the plumber

I love my k60. Easy for one guy to hump around, even at the end of a long day. I bought an older "suitcase" model in near Mint condition with 2 full baskets of cable and an assortment of bits for $400. It paid for itself in 3 days. I usually keep a few drop cloths for use in finished areas. If you don't use the tail you can twist up laundry lying on a basement floor in a hurry. I feel it's a great snake for houses. It's no Eel, but I really need that much power.


----------



## deerslayer

Well I got the new k-60 this evening and I will try it out in the morning. The plan is for me to have that and an eel on the truck and pass my k-50 to one of the other guys. I am keeping the k-50 on the truck for now til I get used to it! It's really hard to let go of the k-50, we have cleaned alot of drains together:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

deerslayer said:


> Well I got the new k-60 this evening and I will try it out in the morning. The plan is for me to have that and an eel on the truck and pass my k-50 to one of the other guys. I am keeping the k-50 on the truck for now til I get used to it! It's really hard to let go of the k-50, we have cleaned alot of drains together:laughing:


 






Remember there is a reset button on the K-60's motor, alot of guys don't know it's there. In case you bind up the cable, and the motor is over-worked, it'll trip.


----------



## deerslayer

Tommy plumber said:


> Remember there is a reset button on the K-60's motor, alot of guys don't know it's there. In case you bind up the cable, and the motor is over-worked, it'll trip.


Good to know!

Called a hobart service guy one time cause i couldn't find the reset on a commercial disposal, I felt like an arse when he pushed the button and it took off:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit

deerslayer said:


> Well I got the new k-60 this evening and I will try it out in the morning. The plan is for me to have that and an eel on the truck and pass my k-50 to one of the other guys. I am keeping the k-50 on the truck for now til I get used to it! It's really hard to let go of the k-50, we have cleaned alot of drains together:laughing:


Why would you get red of the k-50? I can see a big benefit over the k-60 in some instances if that is all you have.


----------



## rob the plumber

The k50 is lighter.


----------



## deerslayer

rob the plumber said:


> The k50 is lighter.


I usually put it on a 2 wheeler anyway so it won't matter a lot! It's only 4 lbs of difference!


----------



## rob the plumber

deerslayer said:


> I usually put it on a 2 wheeler anyway so it won't matter a lot! It's only 4 lbs of difference!


Till you try to throw it in the back of your van by yourself. Lol


----------



## deerslayer

it's 41 lbs? i think i can manage it


----------



## deerslayer

deerslayer said:


> it's 41 lbs? i think i can manage it


come to think of it it's a couple pounds lighter than my tool bag. guess i need a shoulder strap for the k 60


----------



## rob the plumber

Doh! Beers got me. I was thinking big drum machine vs sectional. I'm a k60 man. It's the small block Chevy of drain machines.


----------



## deerslayer

Used the K-60 today with the 7/8 cable and was impressed, although it's not user friendly it needs a place to hag cutters and keys like the K 50. It cleared the problem spot we ordered it for though!

We take care of a few high class chinese restaurants and they are always getting dishes stuck in the drains and the k-50 just wouldn't do it and the big eel don't like 3" traps. The K 60 with the 7/8 was the perfect solution and I was able to push the dishes and or break them with it!


----------



## JDGA80

deerslayer said:


> Used the K-60 today with the 7/8 cable and was impressed, although it's not user friendly it needs a place to hag cutters and keys like the K 50. It cleared the problem spot we ordered it for though!
> 
> We take care of a few high class chinese restaurants and they are always getting dishes stuck in the drains and the k-50 just wouldn't do it and the big eel don't like 3" traps. The K 60 with the 7/8 was the perfect solution and I was able to push the dishes and or break them with it!


How did they manage to get dishes in the drains? Even after breaking them up are they causing issues with the grease trap inlet?


----------



## gear junkie

Use Klien scratch awl for the pin. Works a million times better. I'll post a pic of my blade carrier tomorrow. Made to hang off the back legs.


----------



## deerslayer

JDGA80 said:


> How did they manage to get dishes in the drains? Even after breaking them up are they causing issues with the grease trap inlet?


That is the question we keep asking but we all know the answer. No matter how many screens you put in a drain or floor sink, if they don't stay in there and are not removed carefully than stuff will get past them. The manager asked me how they got in there and i assured him I sneak in, in the middle of the night with the key I don't have and turn off the alarm I don't know the code to and drop sauce cups in the drains.:laughing:

No probs at the grease trap, it has a 6" inlet and they went right on through, the vac truck guy will be a little pissed though!


----------



## HSI

Used my K-60 today to clean a main line through wall clean out over top of the toilet. Had to sit it back a ways from wall with close to four feet of cable to contend with. Pushed over sixty foot through without issue. Awesome machine. 
Every time I use it I like it more. 
Just got the K-1500 and can't wait to use it. 
The things that excite service plumbers. Lol


----------



## deerslayer

I just wish they would have put some on board storage on there! The less trips I make to the truck the better off I am! I will prolly modify it soon!


----------



## AssTyme

deerslayer said:


> I just wish they would have put some on board storage on there! The less trips I make to the truck the better off I am! *I will prolly modify it soon!*




Don't forget the hook to hang a decent set of balls on that thing


----------



## breid1903

*k-d 3475*

orange handle scratch awl from napa store. lot easier to find in the great lighting conditions that seem to get to work in. fat handle that i can grip with gloves on. billy


----------



## rob the plumber

Yeah, those keys are easy to lose.


----------



## UnclogNH

If you don't carry both you should machine options make the day easier and gives me an advantage of others who could not clear a line.
There is no true debate use both


----------



## HSI

UnclogNH said:


> If you don't carry both you should machine options make the day easier and gives me an advantage of others who could not clear a line.
> There is no true debate use both


Oh you fence straddler. Lol


----------



## Gettinit

I thought all plumbers that offered drain cleaning, with their own equipment, used sectionals?


----------



## Epox

Gettinit said:


> I thought all plumbers that offered drain cleaning, with their own equipment, used sectionals?


Nope nope nope.


----------



## Gettinit

Epox said:


> Nope nope nope.


Well someone needs to revoke Asstymes drum card then.:jester: He uses the eel.:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

Gettinit said:


> Well someone needs to revoke Asstymes drum card then.:jester: He uses the eel.:laughing:


 I turned him to the dark side :whistling2: He loves the drill and eel:thumbup:


----------

